# Passive shoulders in the swing.....that's right - Shoulders!



## JoshuaSouber (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I have been a long time self taught you tuber. I have had lessons in the past (sporadically), but the general trends are the same.

One piece takeaway, shoulders start, arms are passive etc.

Well recently I took the plunge to invest in a long term coaching programme with a pro down the road.

He has said stuff to me that is quite opposite to what I understand to be gospel.

The main one being, the hands and arms are the speed in the swing. I don't know if I just took things way to literally when I have received instruction, but I have definitely developed a swing where my arms are like jelly and the shoulders power the swing. I have been a gym goer all my life, so this felt like a powerful, controllable move. Use the big muscles (another one of these 'gospel' teachings)

However, after some work in the lessons and time on the range, I have now developed a swing where my arms are very much driving the show, to the point where I feel like in my downswing I am almost keeping my back facing the target. What I initially thought was going to happen was a lot of fat shots about 20 inches behind the ball as I look like I'm digging for gold. But with target in mind, quite miraculously, the shoulders are brought around by the arc my arms are moving on.

Has anyone else had what they perceived to be pearls of wisdom that had been proven to be false, even though it is what is regularly taught?

I would be interested to know peoples opinions on why this seems to happen so frequently in the teachings of the golf swing? My guess would be that no 2 swings are the same, so what is a beauty of a position for one, may not be the best for someone else, but then this information is distributed as universal for all swings.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2016)

If you've been making changes that feel wrong but are working then I'd be happy to stick with it. Sometimes pro's give you drills that correct parts in a faulty swing, so you may be doing something that is preventing the swing from working properly and the drill changes just a small element. I've had a 3rd lesson yesterday with my suddenly errant driver, what was a reasonable fade has turned into a power fade and he's worked with me recently to draw the ball. One of the changes is to have the ball in the centre of my stance which is counter intuitive to my thinking but suddenly yesterday, coupled with a better hip turm, worked a treat and in a friendly walk round today boomed some great drives. 

I'd suggest letting him make the changes and seeing how the results end up as you might, in reality, be doing something in your swing that you don't realise and yes, no two swings are the same


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 26, 2016)

JoshuaSouber said:



			Hi all,

I have been a long time self taught you tuber. I have had lessons in the past (sporadically), but the general trends are the same.

One piece takeaway, shoulders start, arms are passive etc.

Well recently I took the plunge to invest in a long term coaching programme with a pro down the road.

He has said stuff to me that is quite opposite to what I understand to be gospel.

The main one being, the hands and arms are the speed in the swing. I don't know if I just took things way to literally when I have received instruction, but I have definitely developed a swing where my arms are like jelly and the shoulders power the swing. I have been a gym goer all my life, so this felt like a powerful, controllable move. Use the big muscles (another one of these 'gospel' teachings)

However, after some work in the lessons and time on the range, I have now developed a swing where my arms are very much driving the show, to the point where I feel like in my downswing I am almost keeping my back facing the target. What I initially thought was going to happen was a lot of fat shots about 20 inches behind the ball as I look like I'm digging for gold. But with target in mind, quite miraculously, the shoulders are brought around by the arc my arms are moving on.

Has anyone else had what they perceived to be pearls of wisdom that had been proven to be false, even though it is what is regularly taught?

*I would be interested to know peoples opinions on why this seems to happen so frequently in the teachings of the golf swing?* My guess would be that no 2 swings are the same, so what is a beauty of a position for one, may not be the best for someone else, but then this information is distributed as universal for all swings.
		
Click to expand...


Interpretation, communication.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 26, 2016)

The pro I use occasionally popped his head over the wall in the range and just said 'passive shoulders'. that's when I noticed my left shoulder hitting my chin at impact. Seem to be hitting it better since then

the ball not my chin.... &#128512;


----------



## hovis (Oct 26, 2016)

my friend who is off +2 feels that once he reaches the top of his backswing his body stays completely still and the only thing that moves on the downswing is his hands.    
in reality this doesn't  happen at all.    he was given this drill year's ago because he uses his low body too much.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 26, 2016)

Feel vs real.

That's all it is.


----------

